# Question;(Shoot or No shoot)?



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

So, I was driving home and I seen a group of deer in a field next to the road. One of the deer was this piebald or as I call it part albino. Now as an avid hunter I began thinking wheather I would shoot it or not if seen while hunting. I know some will say it's a cull and a genetic defect and closely associated with other genetic defects. Should it be taken out for the good of the species? Maybe as I get older I've began looking at things different. I wouldn't shoot it myself. I know for sure if I did bring this one home my wife wouldn't allow it to go into the freezer. And I would probably be on the s--t list for a while. LOL. So, question is what would you do?


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

I shot a piebald spike about 20 years ago in southhampton county, Ive read they have bad genetics etc don't know if that's true or not, tasted the same!


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sure, why not? Being a fly & jig tyer too, that's a lot of perfectly good materials in addition to the freezer full of meat. 

Many years ago saw several like that in a field near Vienna, MD. First time I had ever seen white or mostly white deer. Have seen a couple since, as well as a few all white Gray Squirrels, but never when I was hunting. 

Most likely a genetic issue, but whether bad or not, that's not something I could say. As long as the animal didn't appear to be sick, or someones "pet", wouldn't bother me to take the shot.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I encountered a Toklat color Grizzly on a solo drop hunt in Alaska about 25 years ago, she had a cub and raided my caribou, Even though she was a rare color phase for a Grizzly, I wouldn't shoot unless I became a menu item. Some times you just have to let the rare one's pass.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

The deer was seen about 15 miles from my house. Now this picture is from my back deck. I have a feeder down by the pond that we run all year for the enjoyment of watching wildlife. These five albino turkey hens were born this past spring. The bottom center bird with white on the wings is our Muscovy duck eating with the turkeys.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Depends on if you had a tag to punch...
If you do and wanted the meat then bust her.

You have several options with the hide. Tan it and sell it (eBay), tan it and keep it. Paying close attention on shot placement, and skinning. Skin the head out do not cut it off .... Someone is going to buy it if you sell it. Or throw it in the gut pile. Your Choice!

If you don't shoot it , someone else will. That piebald color is a death sentence just like shooting a banded duck or goose. When I see the band I'm going to that one first!

Piebald is hereditary genetic defect that affects a minuscule amount of deer. Probably around one percent of the entire deer population. The gene is there, so you might as well take it out. Don't tell wifey if you're worried about her response.

I've killed two piebalds one (button buck) in my 20s in front of deer dogs, and one (doe) on my early 30s still hunting.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Pass....I get kinda suspecious sometimes


----------



## Pin rigr (Jan 3, 2015)

If that deer is near other hunters i would go ahead and shoot it. If you don't they will. well that is especially true for the clubs hunting with dogs around my land they get buck fever and shoot whatever is running through. If its near other hunters take it out, take a picture with it, and if your not allowed too eat it give it too someone else who will.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Does the defect gene make the deer "bad" in any other way than being white'ish? 
View attachment 48858


My daughter Louisa was over the moon when we saw this one again, it was small last time we saw it.


----------

